# Another Competition Win - Cash + Ipad



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

As some of you probably know, I enter quite a few online competitions, maybe 20 or 30 a day on average, and on monday I had a phone call from Heart FM to say I've won Â£2500 cash plus an iPad Air :yahoo:

I'm still waiting for the cheque to arrive, apparently that might take up to 28 days, but the iPad was delivered yesterday. It's a 32Gb version in Space Grey. I've already got a 64Gb previous version iPad, so I was considering selling the new one - but to be honest I don't think I can resist keeping it, I'm a sucker for new gadgets... So, there might be a mint condition iPad coming up on the sales forum sometime soon... :lol:

As for the money, I think that will be funding a change of car when it arrives. I'm quite happy with my current Mk3 Golf GTi, but it seems like a good opportunity to get something a bit newer. I've been looking at a few options, maybe Ford Focus ST170, Peugeot 206 GTi, Mini Cooper, or similar. I won't be splashing out on any expensive watches, before anyone asks!

So there you have it, this just proves the old saying "you've got to be in it to win it" :thumbup:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Congrats, couldn't happen to a nicer chap!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

As an apprentice I worked with a bloke that was a serial competition enterer, he won all sorts including a couple of cars.

I remember one he entered to win a JPS Capri which involved me buying a lot of JPS ciggies and measuring them, something along the lines of how many ciggs to cover the mpg of the car ???

Anyway do you have enough for a JPS 3.0 ltr Capri, black and gold but a rare white with gold decals would be better.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats, Davey (I listen to Heart all day, every day.....FFS when's that Â£100K comp going to end this year.....last year it went in May...I remember listening to the girl winning it late in the afternoon...and it drives me nuts when someone gets through and doesn't include Stevie Nicks in their selection). I'm sure I can help out with the 2.5K.....I have a very nice Rolex GMT just waiting for you and a few more quids....... :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Back to the real world

:lol: :lol:

From your list buy the Pug GTI, just be prepared to spend a few quid on it to keep it in tip top condition. Don't be put off by the naysayers they are awesome little cars.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Well done mate, well please for you.

My claim is in the 70's I won a radio cassette in a Clarks shoes raffle, my ticket number was 25.

Since then, I've always classed 25 as my lucky number, still waiting for my second win :wallbash:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cheers for the nice comments guys, I will keep you informed of where the prize money gets "invested"... :lol: My preference changes every day, I must admit I do quite fancy the Mini Cooper for it's quirky styling, but it all depends on what cars are available when I start looking properly.

On a side note, I took my Golf into a local garage yesterday to have a small water leak fixed, and the mechanic was really impressed with the car. When I said I'll probably be selling it soon he reckoned it was worth around Â£2k, which is crazy I think, but he also said he knows someone who might be interested in buying it. Anyway, he took a load of photos on his phone, and is going to pass them on. I've booked it in to be repaired on tuesday, so hopefully I'll find out more by then...

Still haven't opened the iPad yet - Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Davey P said:


> Cheers for the nice comments guys, I will keep you informed of where the prize money gets "invested"... :lol: My preference changes every day, I must admit I do quite fancy the Mini Cooper for it's quirky styling, but it all depends on what cars are available when I start looking properly.
> 
> On a side note, I took my Golf into a local garage yesterday to have a small water leak fixed, and the mechanic was really impressed with the car. When I said I'll probably be selling it soon he reckoned it was worth around Â£2k, which is crazy I think, but he also said he knows someone who might be interested in buying it. Anyway, he took a load of photos on his phone, and is going to pass them on. I've booked it in to be repaired on tuesday, so hopefully I'll find out more by then...
> 
> Still haven't opened the iPad yet - Decisions, decisions.....


MK2 Golf Gti, can't fall off, better than money in the bank and you'll have a bit of fun along the way

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry mate, Mk2 Golf is going backwards as far as I'm concerned. Although not as sought after, I think the Mk3 is a much better car. Just IMHO of course, and what do I know anyway :lol:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Congrats Davey P ,A nice win :russian: :yahoo: H


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Nice one, got me comping again after I read this.

Davey, do you use loquax for your comps?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Well done Mr P, nice to know that these competitions do get won by real people.

Any hints or tips on entering such things, I never have any luck sadly.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I use this website for competitions, which I found to be much better than loquax:

http://www.hotukdeals.com/all/competitions/new

When you click on the bit in each description that says "comments" a page opens that gives you the answers to any questions, then press "Enter" to open a new window for the competition. I use autofill for most of them, but some are disabled so they have to be filled in manually. It's usually just basic details anyway, and you have to remember to tick the boxes to opt out of receiving emails or other contact from the sponsors.

My only other tip would be to enter as many as you can, and personally I only go for stuff that I actually want such as watches (obviously!), cars, gadgets, holidays, and cash. I don't enter the ones that ask for a Facebook "like" because they tend to bombard your Facebook page with adverts, and I don't enter the twitter ones because, er, I haven't got twitter!  Some ask for you to register with their website, and that is obviously a personal choice. I normally register on ones that have regular competitions, because that can save quite a bit of time and means you don't need to fill in your details every time. I never enter my mobile number, or if it specifically says a mobile is required I just type in 07973123456, which is obviously a fake one. I hope that helps anyway.

Latest plan for the new iPad has slightly changed... I told my girlfriend to try out my old iPad 3, and as expected she likes it better than her Motorola Xoom tablet, so she is having mine and I will be keeping the iPad Air - So, watch out for a mint condition Motorola Xoom coming to the sales forum soon.... :lol:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, the cheque for Â£2500 from Heart FM arrived today, so the Golf GTi is up for sale :thumbup:


----------



## Mickydoos (Mar 10, 2014)

Ha, awesome. I used to do this years ago but never got anything from it. Can't hurt to try again i guess lol


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I've had a good couple of days, Golf GTi sold yesterday for Â£1200 (100 quid more than I paid for it two years ago...) so added that to the prize money to make Â£3700 towards another car. Went up to Leeds area to look at a Mini Cooper but it wasn't as described, so I walked away. Then on the way back I spotted another one in a garage, and although it busted the budget a bit I bought it on the spot! MOT being sorted tomorrow so I will pick it up on Saturday. To say I am excited would be an understatement!

I will post a pic on here when I get back...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I got back from Leeds last night, and am now the proud owner of this:










It's a 2006 Mini Cooper, and appears to be fully loaded with just about every conceivable extra BMW could cram into it :lol: The spec includes full black leather interior, climate control, cruise control, electric windows/mirrors, integrated sat nav, 6 speed manual gearbox, and 17" alloys.

I ended up paying Â£4500, which was about a 800 quid more than I had planned, but this is a later 2nd Generation model and the build quality is much better than the earlier version.

First impressions so far are really good, and I'm loving it. The car drives and handles beautifully, with a very solid feel. It's pretty quick without being too OTT, which suits my driving style nicely. The interior is one of the nicest I've ever seen on any car, and the overall condition inside and out is more or less perfect as far as I can see. I am a VERY happy bunny at the moment!

The only disappointment so far has been the built-in sat nav system, which is rubbish (and doesn't appear to work anyway...). Everything else is brilliant.

Now, I really should open my new iPad Air and see what that's like


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Congratulations mate that is one sweet car!


----------



## Mickydoos (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice mate. I'm desperately after a new motor as my ol Vectra is getting old but lack of funds mean I can't get something more reliable/economical/exciting.


----------

